# Nice Replacement Top Panel....2 120mm fans



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

Hey all,

Saw this really nice top panel I want to get for my Lian-Li case. Thought it would be a nice replacement panel for the tiny 80mm fan I have there now. Swapped out for two...yes make that two 120mm Fans for way better heat dissipation. A couple of Noctua fans in there should make all the difference in the world. Here's a Link

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=387&products_id=24799


Thought it might be nice to try adn replace the clear panel as well for perhaps something with a couple of built in fans if they have any. actually here's one below. Check it out....250 mm led fan attached.


http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=281&products_id=24169


Jones


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

it will definitely help with heat  noise might be a problem, but get some lower RPM fans and noctua fans are very well known for being quiet and performance based so great choice there. as for the side panel, looks pretty good but i would think it would be better if it wasnt clear so you could keep the style of a lian-li case. still, i want to see how this turns out. pics please


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

Well My Current Lian-Li Case is clear anyway so the transition will be pretty easy. Besides I have some nice blue fans inside my Rig so it would be nice to show off the interior.

Jones


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

With regards to the size of the fan that comes with the replacement side panel...it is quite big and I don't imagine it would be very quiet...maybe not even that powerful if it's anything like a stock fan. My Stock fans that came with my system were not adjustable obviously but it would be nice to replace the side fan or even have a smaller unit that can be sped up.

Jones


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

Thought this one here might be a good choice as well with three 120 mm holes for fans instead of two. Every little bit of hot air should shoot right out of the top of my case with these installed. Might have to get a fan controller for these ones though. Good thing is the installation should be easy since the wires won't even show since both the triple fans and the controller will all be at the top away from the eyes.

Jones


http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=387&products_id=22429


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

generally, the larger the fan the quieter it is (to a certain extent) actually. still, being able to control a fan's speed does help quite a bit and im looking foreword to this mod


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

Yeah I was thinking that as well. The larger the fan possibly the slower but with more CFM or air being pushed. I may have to wait a little bit to get the parts as funds are limited right now until September but I will have lots of before and after pics. I didn't even know you could get replacement top panels for cases. If I knew that I would have picked up the modded case instead. Performance PC's have got some really great looking units that I would eventually love to get my hands on including this duble unit below that has about nine fans on the top I think. Really Spectacular.

Jones

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=193&products_id=21901


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

check out www.mountainmods.com they are very famous for being modder and water cooler friendly


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

Sweet...I'll check it out...thanks.

Jones


----------

